# Tire vs frame on hitch bike racks



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok so I checked out a Kuat NV Core at my LBS, they also have a Hollywood Sport Rider 2 that i have actually used before with the shop's staff for rides. The Hollywood is a frame holding design. I remember our bikes being very secure on the frame holding rack. We mounted a couple bikes to the Kuat (a 29er and a hybrid) and neither seemed to be as secure as the Hollywood holding the frame, and the hook holding the tire has to be up against the fork to feel secure. Was I doing something wrong? Seems to me that when I'm going to be putting 4k+ in bikes on a rack I want it as secure and solid as it can possibly be. 
Just seemed like the bike was not as secure on the Kuat. 

All the tire holding brands like this? 

Yes, I realize the Kuat is a very nicely made rack, and looks great. The Hollywood isn't nearly as appealing looks wise, but I'm most concerned with keeping my bikes safe during long drives because everywhere we can mountain bike is at least an hour away.


----------



## Ford Prefect42 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just saw these in another thread, look awesome

http://www.1upusa.com/Big Quik-Rack.htm


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I've used a Thule and Saris wheel holding rack and neither felt terribly secure compared to the 1up I have now. There really isn't any comparison between the three. To answer your question, no, not all tire holding racks are like the ones you've described. The 1up is a lot more secure in my experience than the Thule it replaced and/or the Saris wheel-holing rack I've used.


----------



## wilonpill (Aug 19, 2009)

A lot of the tire holding racks in my experience seem to allow the bikes to move a little bit, but they're still plenty secure. If I didn't own a pickup I would be using a tire rack. I've done the frame rack thing, and scratches on my frame are not cool.


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm concerned about frame rub on the frame racks, and scratches on my fork from the tire racks. Yes I know its a mountain bike but its supposed to get scratched from my crashing riding hard, not from driving down the road right? 

I'm looking for a rack to haul 4 bikes. The 1up looks interesting but I'd have tons of money in getting it to 4 bikes wouldn't I?

What a tough problem to have, huh? Maybe I just need to get some 3M protective tape and cover the top tube or fork legs of any bikes I haul and get over it...


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I think what you should do is get the 1up and get over it. 

Seriously, though, it is crazy expensive but you'll never regret it. It's one of the few pieces of gear that I never have problems with and would pay more for anytime.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

...the bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.



racerwad said:


> I think what you should do is get the 1up and get over it.
> 
> Seriously, though, it is crazy expensive but you'll never regret it. It's one of the few pieces of gear that I never have problems with and would pay more for anytime.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

trailof said:


> I'm concerned about frame rub on the frame racks....


The common shop rag my friend. Place it between the frame and the frame hook. Works like a charm. :thumbsup:


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

If you have unlimited money the 1upUSA racks are pretty sweat. I have used one before and they are nice. Light weight and load and unload times are probably faster than any rack out there. Holds bikes super secure as well. The the only two negatives I think are price and capacity, $300 for one bike, $199 for each additional bike for a max of 3 bikes according to there website. So for 3 bikes you are paying $700. If that is what you want, I don't think you'll find a better 3 place rack. However if you need a 4 place rack, you're out of luck with them. 

I wanted a 4 place and didn't want to break the bank and I wanted one that could carry the bike without rubbing or scratching the bike. Couldn't find one to buy that I liked and could afford, so I just built one. Holds up to 4 bikes and it folds up when not in use. Plus it cost me just over $200 to build. Its been to Fruita/Grand junction twice with 3 bikes, wyoming once with two. Carried 4 bikes numerous times as well. It really has been great! Plus its so different looking that I get comments on it all the time. My favorite is...."nice rack"

sent from Samsung Epic 4g


----------



## glenn a (Oct 30, 2011)

Saris Thelma holds 3 bikes just fine. I can also use it in my Jettas 1 1/4" hitch and My trucks 2" hitch. Problem 1 is no big deal, I need to lower the seats to clear the handlebars of the other bikes. I'm not sure if that is something that has to be done with all wheel racks or not. Problem 2 is the bars,levers,shifters always seem to line up on the two bike facing the same direction.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

bplaizier said:


> If you have unlimited money the 1upUSA racks are pretty sweat. I have used one before and they are nice. Light weight and load and unload times are probably faster than any rack out there. Holds bikes super secure as well. The the only two negatives I think are price and capacity, $300 for one bike, $199 for each additional bike for a max of 3 bikes according to there website. So for 3 bikes you are paying $700. If that is what you want, I don't think you'll find a better 3 place rack. However if you need a 4 place rack, you're out of luck with them.
> 
> I wanted a 4 place and didn't want to break the bank and I wanted one that could carry the bike without rubbing or scratching the bike. Couldn't find one to buy that I liked and could afford, so I just built one. Holds up to 4 bikes and it folds up when not in use. Plus it cost me just over $200 to build. Its been to Fruita/Grand junction twice with 3 bikes, wyoming once with two. Carried 4 bikes numerous times as well. It really has been great! Plus its so different looking that I get comments on it all the time. My favorite is...."nice rack"
> 
> sent from Samsung Epic 4g


The newer 2" 1UpUSA rack can hold 4 bikes, but if you get 4, it would cost $927. It also looks like you can't just buy a single bike holder with the 2" version (i.e., it comes with two bike holders minimum). I have the 1.25" version and really like it. There are a couple of aspects of it that I wish were a bit different, but overall I think it's better than the previous racks I've owned.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Tire hitch rack is the way to go to avoid bike frame dings and added stability if you take longer road trips. Depending on your frame, the bike might not sit properly on a frame rack without using a stem-seatpost pole. One of my bikes fits a frame rack and one (that I acquired later) does not.

I considered 1up and decided on the Kuat NV instead. It has built in security cables and lock, hitch lock, light and less "utilitarian" look along with many of the same features as 1up (like extra tilt for opening hatches) and lifetime warranty. I snarfed one on sale from Colorado Cyclist for $399 months back.


----------

